# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Guess How much is he/she?（with high accuracy n better stability)

## Maggie_Liu

This is an updated n high-end 3d printer which use photosensitive resin imported from Italy.
All the printers r selling directly from our factory in China. This printer can make*high-precise
jewelres n dental casts* etc.
Attached r some information of the printer n modeling pics for ur ref.
2@IE4N8IQ3SJ78WC93ZBR7U.jpgV09XC{%RR`JP9]7SF$P7{{P.jpg????-??.jpg3.jpg
More information,please click the URL below:

*Website:  http://www.atsmake.com*

Please contact me if u r interested in them.
We r also undertaking *customized modelings* business.
Maggie
Skype: maggie.lq
Tel: +86 138 7051 1514
Email: maggie@atsmake.com
452499303@qq.com

----------


## Geoff

Basic package $3700 for a Form1 Clone... hmm tempting..

----------


## Maggie_Liu

haha,better quality n stability than Form 1, believe it or not,i could show u the modeling pics.
Maybe u could leave ur email address for me to send u some attractive pics?
n one more thing, not USD3700.00, even more favourable.

----------


## Geoff

> haha,better quality n stability than Form 1, believe it or not,i could show u the modeling pics.
> Maybe u could leave ur email address for me to send u some attractive pics?
> n one more thing, not USD3700.00, even more favourable.


You are right, it's even worse.
*22,800 Yuan = AU$3940*

----------


## Maggie_Liu

no no no,not 22800YUAN,more favourable price.

----------


## Maggie_Liu

Amazing price of this one.
Due to year end promotion,Only USD 2100-2200 ,U can get one unit.compared with USD 3700,Isn't attractive?
Price only valid from this Jan 1st to Feb 5th.

----------


## JimmyHurrell

thanks for sharing. great post.

----------

